# Breeding Loft



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any pictures of a Breeding loft that has indv. spaces for each pair? Thanks


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Try this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1e9xcl1aMs


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that guy is set up !!!


----------

